# When do British Shorthairs stop growing?



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi hoping someone can confirm a few things I've read on the web about BS cats.

I've just come back from the vets and we've been told that Ziggy Stardust is at his optimum weight and that they don't want to see him any bigger now!

I've read that a) males can get to around 5-10 kg and that they can continue to grow until they're around 3-4 years old.

Ziggy is just shy of 5kg now and nearly 9 months old - I think he's just a big boy, but they've said we should cut down on his food - he doesn't have much as it is - a pouch of whiskers kitten food a day topped with some dry food and 1 dreamy as a treat.

Any advice would be welcome

Thanks


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I think Ziggy sounds like he's not eating much at all!
Ruxpin is 7 months and eats 300g of wet food a day, plus a small amount of dry & treats! He was weighed at neutering at 2.6k but has grown a lot in the last couple of weeks (growth spurt)
As long as your boy is fit & healthy I wouldn't reduce his food intake at all!


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

We cut down from what we were initially giving him as the vet told me he was overweight - but even the Whiskers bag says that he should be eating more than what we're giving him.

He's a grazer - he'll have wet food for breakfast / dinner and then we'll leave dry food out overnight for him and there will still be some left in the morning when we come to give him his breakfast.

I honestly think he's just a big boy...


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I thought they reach Adult at 2 years of age.
I also think that some are bigger than others.
Why not put a couple of pictures of him on here so we can have a look.
Any excuse for pictures:thumbup1:


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

I'm sure he is a lovely big boy but we do need pictures to judge for ourselves!


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

There's an album of him in the cat galleries - under Ziggy Stardust - but the most recent one would be










which I'm not sure would show his size... perhaps this one would be better?


----------



## kryten22uk (Dec 9, 2012)

Vikkineal said:


> Ziggy is just shy of 5kg now and nearly 9 months old - I think he's just a big boy, but they've said we should cut down on his food - he doesn't have much as it is - a pouch of whiskers kitten food a day topped with some dry food and 1 dreamy as a treat.


It depends how much dry food you're "topping up" with, but that sounds like very little food to me. I'm suprised Ziggy isnt clawing you to bits. That said, dry food is deceptive in its quantity required.

My BSH is 11mths and weighs 5kg. She eats 300g wet food per day plus some dry kibbles (only really to finish the bag off, after which she'll be solely on wet). All the brands seem to recommend 3-4 pouches per day for cats of 5kg.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I wouldnt worry this lad is 7.256kg


----------



## Bloodraine5252 (Jan 13, 2013)

I personally think look and condition is a better indicator of health than guidelines for weight. My tabby is just under 5kg and is pure muscle and he looks very sleek. My friends cat is the same weight but looks really round and is more of a barrel than a cat.

I think some vets have a tendency to look at the weight but not feel the cat. Which can be hard to do if the vet is traumatic for them and they're hunched over or whatever.

All that aside, you have a lovely boy there!


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

My girl is 20 months old and almost 5kg, when I first got her she was under 4kg and the vets nurse said 12 months ago she shouldn't put anymore weight on


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Feel is the best way to tell if a cat is overweight - if you can't feel it's ribs or need to dig to find them then it's overweight. If they are horribly obvious it's too thin. My Orientals and Siamese feel very heavy when you pick them up, but their fur adds very little to their dimensions, especially Max. His is about 1cm long and beautifully sleek and close-fitting. He does have an udder...


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I think many vets don't know much about different breeds and what weight is normal for them! 

My BSH is still small but growing all the time, she will probably be quite chunky in a year's time!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> I wouldnt worry this lad is 7.256kg
> View attachment 105845


I love that cat soooo much! :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Vikkineal said:


> There's an album of him in the cat galleries - under Ziggy Stardust - but the most recent one would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!:001_wub::001_wub: He is a Beauty and I think he is perfect. He doesn't look over weight to me. Anyway it is Winter and we all tend to eat more in the Winter.


----------



## Lel (Mar 21, 2012)

What a beautiful boy! :001_wub: he looks a lovely size to me


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Vikkineal said:


> There's an album of him in the cat galleries - under Ziggy Stardust - but the most recent one would be
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I didn't realise it was Ziggy?! He's not overweight... He's beautiful! :001_wub:


----------



## kerfuffle (Nov 23, 2010)

Awww, he looks really lovely and I don't think he's quite done growing yet. Weight is not the best indicator of health, because if he grows bigger/longer "skeletally", he'll need more muscle on him to be healthy.


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks all! I agree that perhaps the nurse wasn't aware of the breed - although I was only telling her facts that I had read so its good to have the confirmation of others. 

Thanks


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

we love bsh's said:


> I wouldnt worry this lad is 7.256kg
> View attachment 105845


Should my vet see him....


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

My Merlin weights 6.450 and each time I go to the vet, it´s the same song and dance. Not content with saying it once, she repeats it various times during the visit. Last time she even went for her book on cat breeds while arguing. he doesn´t eat much and he has a waist. He is just chunky. The way I see it, they should be judged individually. 6 kg on a siamese would be letal but not on an almost 5 year old BSH.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

merlin12 said:


> My Merlin weights 6.450 and each time I go to the vet, it´s the same song and dance. Not content with saying it once, she repeats it various times during the visit. Last time she even went for her book on cat breeds while arguing. he doesn´t eat much and he has a waist. He is just chunky. The way I see it, they should be judged individually. 6 kg on a siamese would be letal but not on an almost 5 year old BSH.


Agree,i have seen some huge bsh cats at shows that big you have to get a better look.:001_wub:


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

We have just been to the Vets this week for Harvey's first yearly check and vaccinations. The vet commented on his stunningly thick coat and his lovely shape, having a lovely waist. Harvey is 5.2Kg. 

A positive for feeding RAW and obviously a vet who knows his cat breeds. I also took Reuben, a BSH, who is 8 months and the same weight but actually larger in height and again had no comment about his weight at all. In fact I came out from the vets with a big smile on my face. I think Reuben has quite a bit more growing to do, upwards and outwards. BSHs are chunky but muscly as well and their average weight is a darn sight more than the standard cat.


----------



## Vikkineal (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you - thats good to know!

They keep saying that he's putting on weight, but he's still a kitten and obviously getting taller as well - I might consider looking for another vet if she keeps saying I need to cut back on his food.


----------



## kr00t0n (May 10, 2012)

Winston is 9 months and clocking 4.8kgs.

He eats 200-250g of Natural Instinct a day, and is not a fatty, just a cobby brute who is likely to only get bigger.


----------



## pipje (Jun 29, 2011)

Based on the pictures, I don't think your boy is overweight at all! All the adult boys I see are certainly more than 5kg. 

My girl is now 22 months and I think she is overweight. She was too skinny at one point but then she had an implant (this tricks her brain and body into thinking she is sterilised) and she just ballooned. Time for a diet.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

All your cats are so adorable! What a lovely breed! I love the one of the three of them in the snow - seems fitting for an xmas card me thinks!


----------



## Miller9119 (Jan 14, 2015)

My boy Eric is 6 months & 3kgs.
How big do we think he'll get? 

He's from Laikenslove & I think his parents were quite big!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wow he is Stunning. I have 3 BSH . Archie is 3 and weighs 5.6 kilos. Chloe is 4 and small her weight is nearly 5 kilos and Ollie is 18 months is 5 kilos.
They stop growing at about 2 years old.

Welcome to the forum and of course Eric. Hope we will see more pictures of Mr Handsome.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Miller9119 said:


> My boy Eric is 6 months & 3kgs.
> How big do we think he'll get?
> 
> He's from Laikenslove & I think his parents were quite big!


Wow this is out of the blue...
One of my boys :001_wub:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Miller9119 said:


> My boy Eric is 6 months & 3kgs.
> How big do we think he'll get?
> 
> He's from Laikenslove & I think his parents were quite big!


We had 4 blue bi pointed males born last year but i think i know who this fella is...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

if its not him then its can only be this guy..need to see his other paw


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow, what gorgeous kitties WLBsh! :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

jill3 said:


> . Chloe is 4 and small her weight is nearly 5 kilos
> .


Cookie is 3.5 and weighs 5kg, I think she is a nice size. I know they can be between 5-7 but does this make her on the smaller size. Little April is only 4kg - she is small.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

chillminx said:


> Wow, what gorgeous kitties WLBsh! :001_wub::001_wub:


Thank you chillminx


----------



## Miller9119 (Jan 14, 2015)

He was the boy with the blue leg, here's a picture of him on the first day he came home.

Honestly we couldn't have found a nicer cat! Thank you!!


----------



## Miller9119 (Jan 14, 2015)

& here he is today!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Miller9119 said:


> & here he is today!


Ah the second to last boy to go wasnt he thankyou for the piccys its made my night.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

Vikkineal said:


> Hi hoping someone can confirm a few things I've read on the web about BS cats.
> 
> I've just come back from the vets and we've been told that Ziggy Stardust is at his optimum weight and that they don't want to see him any bigger now!
> 
> ...


:lol: :lol: 1 dreamy  bless him , he must be well behaved to allow you to escape after dispensing only one


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> Ah the second to last boy to go wasnt he thankyou for the piccys its made my night.


Aw how lovely for you


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Miller9119 said:


> My boy Eric is 6 months & 3kgs.
> How big do we think he'll get?
> 
> He's from Laikenslove & I think his parents were quite big!


hes a beauty!!


----------



## Tracy iamhenryshuman (Nov 22, 2017)

My BSH Henry is 6 months and nearly 4 kilos. He is a house cat but is played with a lot, forever chasing balls and sometimes just runs throughout the house like the Devils chasing him. So I feel he is a fit, happy, healthy boy. My Vet is always saying he is overweight. I share the same vet as a friend of mine who has two Maine Coon. The Vet also tells him that his cats are overweight. I honestly think the Vet doesn't understand big breed cats.


----------

